# Kemono suit makers?



## duskers (Jun 19, 2015)

Does anyone know of a maker who has a style similar to Radywolf/K-line? They recently said no more international commissions for an unknown amount of time (my guess is at least a year or two) so I'm pretty bummed. They don't have to be a maker who exclusively makes kemono suits, just one who can replicate the style. I was hoping to get at least a slot reserved for my birthday this August but now I'm lost on where I should go. I just majorly prefer this over the toony style for my suit, but the only makers I can find who are able to do a style like this usually botch it.


----------



## Hutch (Jun 19, 2015)

That is a little insulting.  You should find someone who's style you like and go with them, not ask someone to copy someone elses style because they don't ship to you.


----------



## duskers (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry, I should have clarified what I meant by 'replicate.' Kemono is just a style of suit, and K-line is probably the most well-known example of it, so that's what I said. They're also the makers I wanted for my suit. :| It's like asking someone if they can replicate the toony or realistic style. I wasn't asking for someone who makes suits exactly like K-line.


----------



## koinukasuka (Oct 6, 2016)

KemoSuki made my Kemono suit :3 they are in france and they shipped to me in the US, so should be able to ship to you, and they did have a slot open last I checked :3 for reserving

They do free quotes too, so you can get a cost for your design.

My FA is koinukasuka
KemoSuki is iSoniku on FA


----------



## cosmo-cat (Oct 15, 2016)

priamwolf has a very close style to k-line!


----------



## EmberCoal (Mar 21, 2018)

I know this is old but if anyone finds this like I did on a google search, here's what I found roaming through FA and the internet (*excluding pre-mentionned* *K-Line and priamwolf*):
-Yohen FA | Commision Website
-TwerkonThatShark (does kemono and non-kemono)
-PaciuloFursuits (has done one kemono suit so far (but more non-kemono suits), and it looks good!)
-KemoCube
-Sethaa
-ponponsushi
-iSoniku


----------

